# Leering skeleton Prop



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Today we had some snow and it was very cold out. So it was an indoor day. I started building my Leering Skeleton like the one Steve Haunted Yard did.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooooh, I like! Nice dog, too


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice action, pretty fluid movement


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice! Me likey.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool, what kind of skeleton is that you are using? That will look great on Halloween. I really like the added lantern too.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

I used a Walgreens skeleton. I install a rod in the arm that holds the lantern. I also had to hotglue the joins. I also worked on the tombstone today..


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those vent motors can do almost anything.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was wondering how you were going to hide the mechanism - nice!

Walgreens skellies rule


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Those vent motors can do almost anything.


The motor I used was a car power window motor with a 12v 300mA power supply.


----------

